# Greetings from Holland



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

I found this site on Google and it looks interesting....call me Leen, I'm almost 26 about 24 days, my favorite movie is Frozen, in my spare time do I write poems, I live currently in Europe. The Hobbit is also a movie what I like, Once upon a time is my favorite show. You could found me on different sites, but I like this site so I think I stay here, I'm always in for a talk and I hope I can make some new friends here, oh coffee is the most delicious thing in the world.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings ConcealDontFeel and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum ConcealDontFeel. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

thank you for the welcome, you can call me Leen (ConcealDontFeel is so awkward) nice to meet you


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome! :happy:


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

thank you Peguy, so what are your interests?


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Too many. :wink:


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Lol okay so your favorite TV show?


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

What's up! I have never seen Frozen before, is it good?


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

I like it a lot, it is not good, it is the best movie ever, well the second best movie ever, The Hobbit is my first place


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

I have never seen the Hobbit either. Star Wars and Harry Potter fan here.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm a Potterhead too, your favorite HP character?


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

Hermione Granger hands down! What about you?


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Hahaha I can't choose, I think Luna and the Weasly Twins. I want that bracelet on my profile picture so badly!


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

OMG! I forgot about Luna. Luna Lovegood is awesome too.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

I know may I post pictures here?


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

Yes, if you would like to share images.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Okay cool wait, I go search some nice ones


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

Welcome fellow Dutchy. I hope you will enjoy your time on Personality Café.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

thank you Yip, what do you like?


----------



## Aera (Jun 1, 2014)

Welkom bij personalitycafé Leen,

So just a question are you really from Holland as in North or South? That question was pure out of curiosity :happy:.
I've seen Frozen too and although it was not the best film I've ever seen, it was definitely a good one.
Who of the characters did you like most (is it the one 'hidden' in your username)?


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello there, my favorite characters are the Weasley Twins and Luna Lovegood, but I actually can't choose cause I like every character and yes I'm from Holland/Europe/The Netherlands haha!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Ole ole!


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

ConcealDontFeel said:


> thank you for the welcome, you can call me Leen (ConcealDontFeel is so awkward) nice to meet you


Hi Leen. : )


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

@mimesis and @fguewriter hello guys how are you?


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

ConcealDontFeel said:


> @_mimesis_ and @_fguewriter_ hello guys how are you?


Doing well. Pleased to get a friend request from you. How's PerC treating you so far? Do you have anywhere you've done a self-portrayal, so you may be known?


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

@fguewriter you can chat with me if you want here in this thread, I have not a self-portrayal, sorry


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

ConcealDontFeel said:


> @_fguewriter_ you can chat with me if you want here in this thread, I have not a self-portrayal, sorry


I would like. So, tell us a bit about yourself - what brought you to PerC, what are you like - all that. : )


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

@fguewriter First I was searching for a poetry site, but I don't know, I clicked on the link from ''personality cafe'' and suddenly this site appeared hahaa! I'm glad I found it


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

ConcealDontFeel said:


> @_fguewriter_ First I was searching for a poetry site, but I don't know, I clicked on the link from ''personality cafe'' and suddenly this site appeared hahaa! I'm glad I found it


I'm kinda glad too! Have you taken an MBTI test?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@ConcealDontFeel

WELCOME! What's your favorite kind of coffee, how do you take it?


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

@fguewriter what is that???
@tanstaafl28 cappuccino is my favorite taste only with milk


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ConcealDontFeel said:


> @_fguewriter_ what is that???
> @_tanstaafl28_ cappuccino is my favorite taste only with milk



I usually take my coffee black, but I agree about cappuccino requiring a little cream. Espresso too.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I usually take my coffee black, but I agree about cappuccino requiring a little cream. Espresso too.


I know I know, but I prefer Starbucks


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ConcealDontFeel said:


> I know I know, but I prefer Starbucks


I don't like their regular coffee, it has some sort of rich/bitter aftertaste, but their hot chocolate, or cold chai, is superior.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't like their regular coffee, it has some sort of rich/bitter aftertaste, but their hot chocolate, or cold chai, is superior.


I have never had their regular coffee, I don't know which one I had


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ConcealDontFeel said:


> I have never had their regular coffee, I don't know which one I had


The two most common coffee beans in the world are: Arabica and Robusta. The Arabica is pricier, and is generally the type offered by Starbucks. Robusta, is stronger tasting, cheaper, easier to grow, with twice the caffeine of Arabica, but is considered inferior. Americans have been mostly raised on Robusta. Starbucks brought fancier Arabica to the forefront (which explains why it costs so much more. 

Differences between Robusta and Arabica coffees.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I should point out that Italian espresso and most Turkish coffees are probably the purest form of Arabica out there.


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

ConcealDontFeel said:


> @_fguewriter_ what is that???
> @_tanstaafl28_ cappuccino is my favorite taste only with milk


It's what this whole website is largely based on: Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory : )


----------



## Asity (May 12, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I should point out that Italian espresso and most Turkish coffees are probably the purest form of Arabica out there.


Still, if you order the most sugary Turkish coffee you can no longer taste the coffee..


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Americans have been mostly raised on Robusta.


Yeah, the Dutch as well.


----------

